# Seeking good private nursery (Pre-k) schooling in Sandton



## Faith (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

We are moving to South Africa for a year for job assignment. We are searching for good, private schools for our children, ages 3 and 5. Ideally, we'd like the 3 y/o to attend a montessori school. If they both could, that would be great, but if not, we'd like a montessori nursery. From what I understand, Sandton is a relatively safe(r) place to live. We will probably like to find a school then find a place not too far away.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Sibella (Jul 20, 2008)

Faith said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving to South Africa for a year for job assignment. We are searching for good, private schools for our children, ages 3 and 5. Ideally, we'd like the 3 y/o to attend a montessori school. If they both could, that would be great, but if not, we'd like a montessori nursery. From what I understand, Sandton is a relatively safe(r) place to live. We will probably like to find a school then find a place not too far away.
> 
> ...


Hi Faith,

Good luck with your move! We moved to the UK from Johannesburg nearly 3 years ago, but my daughter (then 5) was in a very good Montessori Pre-school called Cottage Montessori in Radiokop which is more to the West (Sandton is in the North). I have attached a link to a list of Montessori Schools in the Joburg area: 

Sorry I am not allowed to post a link. I will try and describe the link: samontessori dot org dot za. I see there are two in Sandton but you can also look at Randburg and Parkhurst which is not too far from Sandton. Best thing would be to make an appointment and go have a look.

Most Montessori schools in South Africa are nursery schools, but there are also excellent private schools. 

Friends of ours kids go to Trinity House School in Randburg, but I know there are very good schools around Sandton etc. and I've attached a link for those: Description: saprivateschools dot co dot za 

I know St Stithians and Saheti have good reputations - but I've been away for 3 years so not so clued up anymore.

With regards to safety - Sandton is very modern with great shopping etc. but you still need to be careful. Always lock your car door when driving, don't drive alone at night, do not leave any valuables in the car even while driving as smash and grabs do sometimes occur. And always be watchful and aware of your surroundings. You will find that most homes are fitted with alarm systems and panic buttons - don't be afraid to use them if needed.

For instance here in the UK I once left my handbag outside on the trolley (it was snowing and I got the fright of my life - not being used to snow!). When I went back someone had handed it in with everything still inside. This would not have happened in South Africa.

But apart from crime the people are very friendly and most love children. And the weather is fabulous - I really miss that! Enjoy Sandton!


----------

